# First 10 Togs of 2017 (CBBT, Feb 24, 2017)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*There is nothing like catching togs in February!*

Because of the warm winter, I checked the water temp around Virginia Beach for 3 weeks. The top water temp had been 45-46 F at the bridge tunnel for few weeks. The water temp was higher than usual. I thought some togs had been active in the 45-46 F water. So I pick a calm day (Feb 24, 2017), went for tautog.

It was a well-executed day. I picked 5 sets of bridge pilings (two between the 1st and 2nd SBC (small boat channel), and 3 between the 2nd SBC and the First Island. Between 8 AM and 11:30 AM, I picked the pilings according to the incoming and out-going tides). I caught togs at all 5 pilings.

I caught 1 toadfish. Missed few tog bites. 3 togs got away. I landed 10 togs. 

Fishing Log:





Thank you
Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice catch Joe! I almost took a "sick day" off work the same day. The water looked perfect!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Joe,

How much of the hook point are you leaving exposed when you hook the shrimp?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh,
Togs aren't rig, leader or hook shy. I think they are very hungry now. Make sure the shrimp is secured on the hook. I bend shrimp. I put the hook go through in the middle of the first or second shell plate after the tail, and go through one more time in the middle of the first shell plate after the head. When I used a half shrimp, I still put the hook go through the half shrimp twice. I use 5 OZ sinker often when I use a whole shrimp at CBBT because of the water depth and the current.

Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. There were lots of good size shrimp in most of the waters around here last year from late summer into December. This year, if it is the same, I plan to cast net a bunch and try them live.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice what size hooks were you using?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Another great post, Joe!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

chriscustom said:


> Very nice what size hooks were you using?


at 50 second, you will see my rig (with descriptions) for sheepshead and Tautog. I use an inexpensive eagle hooks 

Joe


----------

